# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Grab from Mexico pics

## Jarhed

Grab from Mexico

----------


## ptbyjason

Anyway to get some close up individual pics of this?

----------


## Jarhed

Yep, 

I got em but cant post them for another 30 minutes. (Rules set on the board).

----------


## Jarhed

more

----------


## Jarhed

More

----------


## Jarhed

More

----------


## Jarhed

Even more

----------


## Jarhed

Even more!

----------


## jrock34

hope you didn't pay more than $40 for that squibb eq!!

----------


## Jarhed

mmm

----------


## Jarhed

My favorite Test

----------


## Jarhed

Last pic. I didnt show you pics of the Proviron , but then you know what that looks like.

----------


## Jarhed

> _Originally posted by jrock34_ 
> *hope you didn't pay more than $40 for that squibb eq!!*


Well, I originally thought I paid like $80, but I think I was wrong. The tag on it says 330 pesos, so thats like $33 dollars. I believe I paid something like $30.

----------


## arthurb999

nice pics bro... looks like you got a good cycle or two going

----------


## Jarhed

Thanks Arthur, 

I figure about one cycle here. Doing Deca this cycle, but EQ the next bulking cycle. I only got 40 enanthates (at $6 each, I couldnt resist!!), but I'll do Sust next time. My body LOVES Enanthate , go figure. This time will be 750mg/wk of Enanth with 600mg of Deca/wk. I'll toss in some A-bombs for four weeks in the middle too. I'll bridge with Proviron and Clen , then start again! Woohoo!!

----------


## jrock34

good price on the eq. What do you know about the Maxigan?

----------


## FB!

Those pics are beautiful.  :Wink:  

Peace
FB

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by FB!_ 
> *Those pics are beautiful.  
> 
> Peace
> FB*


Word on that FB....those pics are better than porn!!

----------


## Tekto

Hey bro, can u tell us the TOTAL $$ for all the gear?

----------


## Jarhed

Yeah, no prob! They ARE sexy, arent they??!!! 

40cc's of Primoteston Depot @ $6 each, 
two 10ml Deca 300's @ $45 each 
One bottle of 100 A-bombs for $120 
One bottle of 25mg Ref-B tabs for $60 (These are getting tough to find) 
two 10ml bottles of EQ for $35 each 
One 50ml fo EQ for I believe it was $35 or so. 
Two bottles of 100 10mg Tamoxifen for $34 each 
4 boxes of 10 Proviron for I believe it was $17 each 
two boxes of 30 Clomid for $10 each 
one bottle of Oxyflux Clen for $13 
One box of 84 Xenical for $90 (for the wife) 

Total: $874

I'm pretty sure these are the exact prices. I didnt write anything down.

----------


## PaPaPumP

How in the HELL did you bring all that back?!! :Confused: 


Don't let the WHOLE world know...who knows who's reading this, shoot me a PM.

----------


## GenuinePL

That's a lot of gear, 
HUMMMM, I think that I should go to Mehico LOL

----------


## Fast Results

Nice!!! everything looks great except the clen (OXYFLUX)..... It gives me the runnnzzzzzzzz. :Big Grin:

----------


## TEXASAMM

You'll see.I had one like that in '97 out of Tijuana.Sorry Bro.

----------


## planetx

Again, how did you smuggle back through customs???

please share

planet

----------


## Jarhed

Texas, 

Did you get any tests done on the 50's you got then? I'm getting something out of it, but it doesnt seem very strong to me. You know what they used in it instead? I'm only on 75mg per day right now.

----------


## TEXASAMM

J,

I took them solo and Never even got a pump from them.They are just plain white, no score nothing. I went up to 3 aday.then gave them to a freind so he could try them, and again nothing.

I was so disapointed cost me 90$.

The other gear you are using is what you are most likely feeling.

----------


## Jarhed

Interesting. 

These have a score in the middle. Sort of a "break in half here" thing. The reason I think there is something in here is that I started them at the end of week one of this cycle and immediately got the "oral" symptoms. Only had enanthate and deca in me for a week. I dont think the enanthate and deca are going to hit me that quick. Getting a huge "dbol like" pump, and the usual headaches associated with dbol at high doses. I still dont think it's Adrol, but there is definitely something in here. Something weak.

----------


## TEXASAMM

In 1997 when I purchased my Oxitosona inTijuana.It was most definitely fake. I came across a few articles that stated the Spain's Oxitosona is the most commonly faked oxymethalone on the Black Market.(notice the plastic bottle and labeling and one can tell why)And they (spain syntex)stopped production in 1992. 

In 1997, 5 years after the drug was discontinued, Tijuana was full of this fake.In reality at the end of 2001 ,almost 10 years since Oxitosona was made,I can not see how there could be a real bottle left in Mexico.Here is one of the articles ,I only copied one so not to take up much space.


Oxymetholone is often counterfeited because of the extremely high demand for it, and it demands a high price. Counterfeits of the American, Brazilian, Canadian and Spanish forms abound on the black market. 
Oxitosona 50 tablets, which used to be the name of the Syntex brand in Spain, are the most common form of counterfeit oxymetholone. However, it has not been made in Spain since 1992. The original tablets were off-white, while the counterfeit version is a very clean tint of white. Anadrol has been off the market since 1993, so there are no more original batches on the black market. 
Injectable Anapolon 50 was never made by Syntex in canada. the counterfeit was made in Toronto and turned out to be just sesame oil. The Canadian Anapolon tablet from Syntex has been perfectly counterfeited except for the colour. Th efakes have a pure white tint, the real ones have a slightly beige tone to them. 
The bootleg form England contains only 17 mg of the active ingredient instead of the claimed 50 mg. It comes in 2 strips of 25 tabs which are held together with elastic.

----------


## Boston

> _Originally posted by planetx_ 
> *Again, how did you smuggle back through customs???
> 
> please share
> 
> planet*


I'm with planetx... I live pretty close to Mexico! You've got me consiering a trip!

----------


## Jarhed

Thanks Texas!

Wow! Ok, so they are making these as fakes now. Never again. I still think there is something in here, maybe some cheap methandrostenolone or something. It just acted too quickly on me to be completely empty. There is a slight taste to them, unlike the fake D-bols I bought a few years ago. Either way, I'm off of em now. Pointless to take a fake with nothing in it or a fake with some weakass meth in it. 

Thanks for the info bro!

----------


## Shrugger

Does anybody know if the oxyflux pictured above is fake or real?
I thought clen only came in blisters and never loose in a bottle.
Jus wondering anyways.

Peace - Shrugger

----------


## TEXASAMM

Oxyflu come in bottles.
Spiropent in blister packs

----------


## cycle1

BY DA WAY DA DECA LOOKS HARD HITTING :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Jarhed

The Clen is good, just VERY weak. Thank goodness it's cheap.

----------


## princess

anybody know where to find an actual picture of the oxyflux pill? or does anyone know what sign is supposed to be on it? i have a half split on one side and a fancy lookin R for the manufacturer. i guess the maker is something like reyer. thanks for any help!

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by princess_ 
> *anybody know where to find an actual picture of the oxyflux pill? or does anyone know what sign is supposed to be on it? i have a half split on one side and a fancy lookin R for the manufacturer. i guess the maker is something like reyer. thanks for any help!*


Check out this thread:

http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...hlight=oxyflux

----------


## Fast Results

Havent seen this thread in a while

----------

